# Breeding Dumbo Rats



## Red69Devil (Aug 23, 2009)

i bought a male dumbo rat and was thinkin bout breeding them, im gettin a female a week on Friday and wanted to know a bit of information bout breeding them e.g. what is the minimum age i can start breeding them, how do i no wen my female is pregnant to take the male out. how long i should wait before touchin the babies, how long until the babies can be taken away from thei mother, how big the breeding box should be etc. any information bout them will be helpful. thanks.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Why are you breeding?

Have you got a lot of knowledge of rats, have you had rats before?

Do you know the genetic history of your rats?

Do you have enough homes for up to 18 baby rats, and are you willing to keep any that do not find homes?

Do you have enough time, space and money to keep large cages of baby rats?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

is this lets all breed cute ratties day or somthing? >_<?

All of the above questions plus

Have you bred before?

Do you know how rat genetics works when it comes to dumbos?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> is this lets all breed cute ratties day or somthing? >_<?


I know.


----------



## Red69Devil (Aug 23, 2009)

i love rats and yes i understand there is alot involved in breeding rats thats why i thought i would get a bit more information before i started, i am willing to keep them yes because i understand not everyone wants rats. i was just wanting to know more information, hence the questions. 

no i dont not know the genetical information on rats, however i would love to know about it so that i can one day breed dumbo rats of my own. If you could be so kind as to give me some relevent information or in fact all information i would need to breed dumbo rats then please do.

i currently only have one large cage however i am in the proccess of getting another cage. how many more cages would i need?

yes i do have enough time and space, however money wise im not so sure. What would be costing?

i currently have one dumbo rat (and had another rat when i was younger) which i aquired from my local pet shop and i have never tried to breed any rats before. also my reasons for breeding are i quite frankly love dumbo rats they are cute end placid, i would like to sell and keep some of my rats.

thanks in advance.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Best advice would be to find a breeder local to you who can mentor you through the first stages give advice along the way. Can take a year or more to become familiar enough to do the process on your own if you are serious and are wanting to breed for health, temperament etc. will need to have rats whose background you are aware of once confident with your abilities may be able to get these from mentor. No good just buying a male and female and breeding - yes this will produce babies but possibly not of best health etc. and one thing we definitely do not need is more rats in rescues.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

First. if you want to breed rats you're going to need at least 3-4 cages or more dependsing on how many rats you breed. One for the male, one for each female when they give birth and one to separate the babies into (females can stay with mum, males need to go in their own cage). 

Second, if you're going to breed then you'll want to have rats from a reputable breeder who has information for at least 3 lkines back, regarding markings, health issues etc. 

Costing would be any money for vets fees, any money for things like lactol and a heat mat if the mother rejects a rat and you want to hand rear it, all the extra cages, bedding, food, toys etc. It can come to one hella lot.

Why oh why do you have a rat on its own? Rats are social creatures and should always be kept in at least pairs! having one rat on it;s own will make it depressed.

From that last statement it comes across to me as you want dumbo rats but don;t want to pay for them (correct me if I'm wrong). As wonderful as it is to breed rats, you have to have a LOT of experience with rats first, you have to be willing to spend hours reading up, you have to be willng to pay out a lot of money and possibly lose a lot in the process. It;s far easier, cheaper and more reliable to either go out and buy some from a reputable breeder or rescue some.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Red69Devil (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks alot pa2k84 and Akai-Chan you have been very helpful, i will look around near me for a local breeder and look up more on the internet about a rats health, markings etc.
I will also wait abit till i am used to the whole rats lifestyle and have learned or been taught much more than i already know (which is 0), while i am doing this i will save up some money to fund me breeding the rats.
I will get some equipment for the heating, eating and caring for the baby rats that get regected.

as aposed to your question Akai-Chan i researched about my rat and rats in general and found out they need to be in groups or have two at the least, therefor i have also ordered another dumbo rat to keep it company and happy however i will receive this in the next two days.

however your last question you where wrong sorry, i am wanting to sell the dumbo rats (not for money just because i utterly love the rats and im sure others in my area would) i have also enquired to my local pet shop and they would be intrested in buying some. i would like to keep some maybe 1-2 but my mission is not to get my rats for free. sorry for the misunderstanding.

Thanks again you have been much help


----------



## RatMomma94 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't breed uneducated! Read FIRST!!!

First you need to set up contacts with breeders and reputable ratteries. Get to know them and their rat lineage, and decide which are a good fit for you.

Next, always get more than one rat! Pairs at least, and groups if possible! Try to get gender specific groups, rather than mixed male and female groups, because they will have to be separated anyway and you want to establish a good network for the little guys where they will always have a buddy!

Grow comfortable with being owned by rats, AND with caring for and interacting with many rats at once! If you intend to breed, you will need to become well practiced in socializing multiple rats. You will also need to become well practiced in sexing rats (determaining their gender) and recognizing colors, markings, and breeds! This is important for breeders to know, so that they can appropriately advertise their rattlets to good homes!

Don't breed until you feel you have come to know at least sixteen rats intimately, including personality, favorite foods, favorite toys, and best rat buddies! (not all at the same time! You should not keep more than six rats at any given time as a first time rat owner. Even as a more experienced rat owner, you should not keep more than eight!) Also know their lineage (family tree and genetic health risks) and temperment, as well as coloring, markings, and breed! REALLY KNOW THEM!

Next, research breeding!!! A great site for this is the Rat Guide! Rat Guide
Click on the breeding guide tab! It will fill you in on all you need to know! Be sure to read ALL of the articles, because a responsible breeder will need to know all of the information in them. Good luck, and please breed responsibley.


----------

